# No adoption for renters?



## starwave (Apr 10, 2006)

I came here about a month ago, asking advice about buying a dog or adopting a dog. At the end I was convinced that adopting a dog is better. 

I am so sad that my application of adopting a GSD is rejected by a GSD rescue organism, because I don't have my own house. 

I feel a little ridiculous because they have that long long application form, which asks about if you are renting, if your landlord allows dogs, etc. Why don't they just put the sentence at the beginning: no renters are allowed to adopt! 

Well, I can understand that they are afraid that renters may dump the dog when they move. But they require people to return the dog if they don't want it anymore. So the worst thing is that the dog is returned, right? I am just saying if, because I am not going to dump the dog when I move. In my opinion, even if a person returns the dog after several years, at least he takes care of that dog in that period of time. And the rescue center can use their money to help more dogs. Is that a very bad thing?

On the other hand, I am going to get a dog anyway. I just want to ask here that if all the GSD rescue centers have this rule. If so, I think I'll end up with buying one...


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

yes and alot of breeders do too.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: starwaveWell, I can understand that they are afraid that renters may dump the dog when they move. But they require people to return the dog if they don't want it anymore. So the worst thing is that the dog is returned, right? I am just saying if, because I am not going to dump the dog when I move. In my opinion, even if a person returns the dog after several years, at least he takes care of that dog in that period of time. And the rescue center can use their money to help more dogs. Is that a very bad thing?


and yes, rescues want the dogs in forever homes, not with people who might possibly have to return them. Then those dogs(who are returned) take up space for a dog that could be saved from a shelter.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

It depends on the rescue. I know the rescues I worked with allowed renters to adopt as long as they gave us a copy of their lease showing that dogs were allowed, without restrictions, in their rental place. 

I agree that if the reason your application was rejected was solely because you rent then the rescue should state that they don't adopt to renters.

However, I don't agree with the statements you made about returning the dog. Returns are very difficult for rescues because they require a foster home, etc. and are not expected. Returning a dog is also very difficult on a dog! They are sentient and sensitive beings. Adopting a dog is a lifetime commitment, just the same as purchasing a dog. It is not "ok" to return a dog because you can't find housing that allows dogs in the future. 

It can be very difficult to find a rental that allows german shepherds. I personally have spent months looking for places and have ended paying extra on my security deposit when I finally found a place. I have also had to settle for less than optimal housing because of having big dogs. Giving up my dogs so that I could get different housing was never an option though. Getting a dog is a huge commitment, financially, physically and emotionally. Rescues try their best to be sure potential adopters are prepared for all aspects of this commitment. 

Responsible breeders follow the same guidelines as they don't want their dogs ending up in shelters or being bounced around from home to home.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Not all groups have this rule although any good group is definitely going to require proof that the renter is indeed allowed to have pets. We always call and verify that, but we do adopt dogs to renters if we think the dog is compatible with the situation.



> Quote:So the worst thing is that the dog is returned, right? I am just saying if, because I am not going to dump the dog when I move. In my opinion, even if a person returns the dog after several years, at least he takes care of that dog in that period of time. And the rescue center can use their money to help more dogs. Is that a very bad thing?


Um, in a word: yes. You are uprooting a dog who has already lost his home once. He is now older and less adoptable than he was the first time around, the rescue can't predict when the owner will move and decide to give him up and they may not have space for him when they do. Mainly it's needless traumatic for the dog if the rescue can find an equally good applicant in other respects but who has a more stable lifestyle and who they think is less likely ever to need to rehome. 

As a foster home, my number one priority is to the dogs in my care. The dogs out there in the world matter to me greatly and I want to help those in need, but the well-being of the dogs that I am responsible for should never be sacrificed in order to turn over more dogs or improve my numbers. I need to find each foster dog the very best home I can. Yes, my hope is that people will see the merits of adoption and will want to save a life. I hope that if they are turned down one place, they will be commited enough to the idea of adoption, that they were persevere. As a rescue I can explain to people about all the wonderful aspects of adoption and I can educate them about all the fantastic dogs dying for want of a good home, but ultimately where they get a dog is their decision, not mine. I can't stop them from buying a dog nor is it my role to give them a dog that I don't feel comfortable placing there in order to stop them from buying. It's up to them. There are many rescues and shelters who do adopt to renters. If you truly want to adopt, I encourage you to perservere. i know many of us have been turned down by one group for one or reason or another but went on to find wonderful rescued dogs elsewhere.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I agree 100% that adopting a dog is a life time commitment. I would rather live in a less than optimal housing (and have done it!) to keep my dog with me. Never ever would I even consider giving up a pet - my dedication is for life!


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

> Quote: (application asks)if you are renting, if your landlord allows dogs...


I am not understanding the OP. If your landlord does not allow dogs, why would you try to bring a dog to your home, knowing that sooner or later the dog will be evicted?

And if your landlord DOES allow dogs, why can't you get that in writing?


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

It is a VERY bad thing if the owner returns the dog after a few years. 

1.Dogs need stability
2.Dogs bond to owners 
3.Dogs invest their hearts in their families. 

A dog's entire world would be again horribly torn apart and uprooted to go back to a shelter. Confusion, terror, uncertainty, longing-yearning-pining away for loved ones... oftentimes extreme anxiety and within the confusion, a profound sense of loss.

*What to do if you rent:* Go first to your landlord or property management agency. Explain your wish to adopt a dog. If a dog is allowed, *get it in writing. *

The contact information such as phone number and email address, must be available on this document for the rescue to be able to contact them.

Bring this written document allowing you to have a dog-- along with any stipulations regarding size or breed-- along with you to the rescue group or shelter. 

Be prepared to be turned down anyway. Why? "Must have a fenced yard" is oftentimes a requirement. When I worked for the Humane Society, I *hated* that rule. I still do... but I now have an understanding of one reason why it is there: Dogs need off-lead running in a secure area on a regular basis for their well-being. There are other reasons for the rule. I don't like the rule, but I understand some reasons behind it are valid concerns.

Good luck in finding the right dog and rescue to work with you in finding a *forever home *for your next beloved family member.


----------



## starwave (Apr 10, 2006)

Well, I have heard that a lot of dogs are put down because the shelters are full, so that I thought living with a renter was at least better than being put down. I guess I am wrong.
I don't want to say this rule is bad. I am just too disappointed because I just moved from a cheap apartment to an expensive house and the only reason for the moving is the dog.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Did you try to adopt from a shelter or a rescue group? Because I can assure you, rescue groups are not euthanizing dogs rather than placing them with renters. Rescue groups could compromise their standards about placement so that they could take more dogs from the shelters, but that is a slippery slope and betrays their true priority which should be the dogs in _their_ care. Rescues can't be held responsible for all the dogs in the shelters - those dogs are the responsibility of the people who put them there. Rescues are just trying to help the best way they can.

If you want to adopt a dog and save a life, I really do think you can find a shelter that will adopt one to you if you have permission from your landlord to have a large dog.


----------



## starwave (Apr 10, 2006)

As the application form asks those questions, I thought that if my landlord allowed the dog, it would be fine. And that's why I moved into a pet-friendly house. My landlord DOES allow me to have a GSD.
My application is still declined because I don't own the property. 



> Originally Posted By: dd
> 
> 
> > Quote: (application asks)if you are renting, if your landlord allows dogs...
> ...


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I agree the way they asked that was a little misleading. Unfortunately sometimes when you list your policies directly, you end up just encouraging people to lie on their applications, so it's tricky.


----------



## starwave (Apr 10, 2006)

I tryied to adopt from a GSD rescue group, because I only want a GSD, not other dogs. Also because I think they are more professional and can help me pick a GSD which fits me best...
Now I am looking for dogs in city shelters. 



> Originally Posted By: pupresqDid you try to adopt from a shelter or a rescue group? Because I can assure you, rescue groups are not euthanizing dogs rather than placing them with renters. Rescue groups could compromise their standards about placement so that they could take more dogs from the shelters, but that is a slippery slope and betrays their true priority which should be the dogs in _their_ care. Rescues can't be held responsible for all the dogs in the shelters - those dogs are the responsibility of the people who put them there. Rescues are just trying to help the best way they can.
> 
> If you want to adopt a dog and save a life, I really do think you can find a shelter that will adopt one to you if you have permission from your landlord to have a large dog.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Okay - well I would say that's not typical. I know of rescues who definitely accept written confirmation from a landlord that the dog is permitted. I have also heard of landlords "grandfathering" dogs into a lease where there is a sudden policy change.

If I were you, I would look elsewhere.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quote:I tryied to adopt from a GSD rescue group, because I only want a GSD, not other dogs. Also because I think they are more professional and can help me pick a GSD which fits me best...
> Now I am looking for dogs in city shelters.


There are loads of purebred GSDs available in shelters, so that should not present a problem. 

There are definitely perks to adopting from a rescue group - you typically get a dog that is housebroken, may have had basic training, and that has been thoroughly assessed. However, that's a two-way street. The dog didn't get that way magically - a foster parent has taken that dog in and worked with them, donating a lot of time and energy, and their priority is to find that dog the very best home possible. It's their prerogative to place them where they see fit. If they feel that renters represent an unnecessary risk, I might not have the same policy myself, but I can understand why they feel that way. Personally, I don't adopt out dogs under 10 lbs to people with kids under 10. To me, it's an unnecessary risk. I take a lot of heat for it and am criticized because I'd "rather kill the dog", or I'd "rather they bought a dog from a petstore", than place my foster puppy in their "loving home" however, that's a flawed argument. My foster puppy is not in danger of being euthanized and it's my job as his foster mom to find him the best home I can. Their choice to buy a dog, especially one from a place that encourages poor breeding and cruelty, is ultimately their choice, not mine.

I got turned down by a rescue group once because I lived outside their adoption area and to them, adopting a dog to someone far away represented an unecessary risk. I was sad not to get the dog, but ultimately, I understand that they don't know me, it's not personal, and they're doing what they should be doing - doing the best job they can for the dogs in their care. 

If the rental issue is the only obstacle and you are committed enough to getting a dog that you've moved to make it possible, then I think you'll be able to find a GSD to adopt, it may just take a little more legwork. Good luck!


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

I was told there are not so many GSDs in shelters in the mid-west - is that the case?


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Just wanted to add - if you do end up adopting a dog, please give serious thought to what we've said re the problems inherent with returning a dog later. While a good home for a few years may arguably be better than death now, you need to know for sure those are really the only two options. The best thing for a dog is to be adopted by a forever home and depending on what sort of dog you're looking for and the adoption rates in your area, the GSDs in your shelter may have other people interested in them as well. Dogs returned are uprooted and needlessly traumatized, and as older dogs and owner surrenders many are euthanized quickly. 

I think you mentioned that whole thing more to make the point than because you were actually considering returning the dog later yourself. I just wanted to reiterate that if you adopt a dog you really do plan for it to be until death do you part and not until circumstances intervene. Unfortunately the latter attitude is way too common.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quote:I was told there are not so many GSDs in shelters in the mid-west - is that the case?


Not as many as in the south certainly, but they're out there. Especially if the OP is willing to drive a few hours. Sadly, there seem to be GSDs nearly everywhere these days. I've never seen so many great dogs being given up.


----------



## starwave (Apr 10, 2006)

You are right. I can't find GSDs in local shelter. It looks like all the GSDs are in GSD rescue centers... They do a good job~


> Originally Posted By: ddI was told there are not so many GSDs in shelters in the mid-west - is that the case?


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Where in Iowa are you located?


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Our rescue tried to be open minded about people who rent and got burnt many times. We consider renters case-by-case. An 21yo renting with a bunch of rommates is a huge risk and we would not place dog with someone like that.

A statement like 

"So the worst thing is that the dog is returned, right?" 

in the application or during the interview would be a huge red flag and the application would probably be declined even if the landlord allows dogs. It shows an attitude about dog ownership and commitment. 

The last thing we want with our adoption program is having dogs returned. A dog adopted out at the age of 2 to be dumped at the age of 9, is a very bad thing and I am very sorry that you don't undertsand that. In our area a 9yo is practically impossible to place and would end up living out his/her life with our volunteers, like it or not. Nobody get paid big bucks to take care of dogs that other people dump, we lose money on every dog we place (in addition to the donated time). We do not euthanize dogs, we keep them until a home is found - if necessary, forever.

Our goal is to place dogs into good, loving and responsible FOREVER homes as opposed to having a large turnaround of adopted and returned dogs. 

Unfortunately none of the renters who returned their dogs when they moved or owners that surrendered their dogs to us when they moved come to the rescue telling us that they will return the dog in that case. So it is a judgement call as to how reliable the individual seems. All those who returned the dog, at the time of the adoption swore they would never do something like that.

We don't necessarily tell people why they get declined to avoid teaching them how to lie in the next adoption application. We often say it is a lack of fencing when the true reason is that the owners gave away/returned/lost previous pet(s) or just because they have a bad attitude towards dogs or us humans.


----------



## starwave (Apr 10, 2006)

Thank you for the advice. I know that adopting a dog is a life-time commitment, and I know what responsbility means. I will not return my dog if I'll get one. I was just thinking about the worst situation, that's one of my bad habits...



> Originally Posted By: pupresqJust wanted to add - if you do end up adopting a dog, please give serious thought to what we've said re the problems inherent with returning a dog later. While a good home for a few years may arguably be better than death now, you need to know for sure those are really the only two options. The best thing for a dog is to be adopted by a forever home and depending on what sort of dog you're looking for and the adoption rates in your area, the GSDs in your shelter may have other people interested in them as well. Dogs returned are uprooted and needlessly traumatized, and as older dogs and owner surrenders many are euthanized quickly.
> 
> I think you mentioned that whole thing more to make the point than because you were actually considering returning the dog later yourself. I just wanted to reiterate that if you adopt a dog you really do plan for it to be until death do you part and not until circumstances intervene. Unfortunately the latter attitude is way too common.


----------



## starwave (Apr 10, 2006)

Iowa City. 


> Originally Posted By: pupresqWhere in Iowa are you located?


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

If you can't find what you want locally, I'd suggest some of the rescue groups in the Chicago area - they bring in a lot of GSDs. Don't know what their out of area policies are. Or driving south to shelters in Missouri. Either is going to be a bit of a haul but not that far in the grand scheme of things - saving a life and getting the dog you really want.


----------



## starwave (Apr 10, 2006)

Oops, now I think I shouldn't say that sentence. It may sound like I don't care about the dog and would return the dog easily...But that's not the truth...



> Originally Posted By: RebelGSDOur rescue tried to be open minded about people who rent and got burnt many times. We consider renters case-by-case. An 21yo renting with a bunch of rommates is a huge risk and we would not place dog with someone like that.
> 
> A statement like
> 
> ...


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Send me a personal E Mail if you are still interested in adopting a GSD. Whomever said German Shepherds go fairly fast in the Midwest is correct. 

I doubt our rescue would exclude a renter from adopting. However, if you adopt a Sherpherd you need the right fit. For example, I doubt you want a dog that is not house broken, and gets you up at 3 AM to go poop. I doubt you want a dog that you cannot walk, because the dog needs more training and will attack any strange animal the dog sees. 

When it comes to apartments we might be stricter. The dog that decides to poop at 3 AM sometimes is fine with a retired person, that has to go the bathroom anyway. The dog that is violent toward strange dogs, might work out in a fenced in yard. 

The bottom line is the right dog for the right person.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

starwave, have you contacted the German Shepherd Rescue Organization and talked to them about your application rejection?


----------



## starwave (Apr 10, 2006)

No, I haven't... 
The email says "Renters have no permanent say in the matter of their living arrangements and therefore we made the policy not to adopt to non-homeowners." I don't think they are going to change that...
BTW, I just realized that I used organism instead of organization... mixed it with my proposal...... 


> Originally Posted By: SouthernThistlestarwave, have you contacted the German Shepherd Rescue Organization and talked to them about your application rejection?


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: starwaveNo, I haven't...
> The email says "Renters have no permanent say in the matter of their living arrangements and therefore we made the policy not to adopt to non-homeowners." I don't think they are going to change that...


 [/quote]

If I were a renter I would respond to this by saying "if my landlord decided to change the rules then I would move to a place that would allow me to keep my dog." But considering the statement (above) I doubt it would help the case.

I have to admit that it must be very frustrating to someone who wants to adopt to be led down that path that "as long as you have the landlord's permission you have a chance of being accepted" and then be told you're a renter so forget it at the end of the whole process. It seems really counterproductive for both parties involved.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

One possible explanation: if stated explicitly, people would lie about owning the home. We did have that happen (people claiming to own the home) and we luckily verified home ownership. It may be a strategy from the past when it was difficult to verify home ownership. It may be that exceptions are possible under certain circumstances.


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't doubt that the rescue may have good reason for their policies and the way they do things. I just can understand the OP's frustration. And it seems that it can leave a potential adopter feeling that they've been lied to.
Unfortunate all the way around - but we don't live in a perfect world.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Wait - the rescue said that they adopt to renters? Or did the rescue say, somewhere on their website, homeowners only?

I would send a polite e-mail back to the rescue, thank them for reviewing your application, and inform them that if they only allow adoptions to homeowners, then, perhaps they should remove the section of their application not only asking about home ownership, but also the section that asks if your landlord allows pets.

Maybe they changed their policies after getting burned by previous renters, but someone overlooked editing the application?


----------

